# Group Shots



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Post pics of your group, both immediate or extended here.

Elsa's cousins from the 4th of July.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Old:









Not quite so old:









Christmas '07









2 months ago:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*Last summer:*










*A few months ago:*










*About a week ago:*










*Believe it or not, they do love each other...They may pee on each other and bite each others faces but that is just how they express their brotherly devotion to each other... *


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I just realized i don't have a photo with all four dogs together....

Guess its time to get the camera out. 

This is the closest i got













edit: I lied i lied! Found one...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice timing Curb, I just got a group photo last night. The world, as usual, revolves around me and my schedule.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's 3 out of the 4. Houston, the boycat, is on the condo.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello and bo bo.









add angelo in here and we have a group!!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of the outside dogs: Shamu, Willie, and Behr. 










And here's Joey and Abella!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

About 20 rescue dogs at the Pekingese Rescue Network Inc's Pekingese Parade last month.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty old one








not quite as old








sadly, this is the closest to recent I have








Obviously, I need to brush the dust off of my camera as well


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is a recent one of my group:









and an older one:


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got a few, just can't find them right now. I never organized my photobucket account. ugh...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

harrise said:


> I've got a few, just can't find them right now. I never organized my photobucket account. ugh...


TWO questions.. in the first pic.. who is to our right of Bubba? And come to think of it who is to our left of Bubba? The one to the right has a gorgeous coat, and the one to the left looks unfamilliar.

Bottom pic-- Is tambi on the chair with the cat or is that the cats tail??


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> TWO questions.. in the first pic.. who is to our right of Bubba? And come to think of it who is to our left of Bubba?


To the right, that's my pretty girl Coco. To the left is his doggy cousin Isaac. He's some sort of Keeshond-X we think. 



4dogs3cats said:


> Bottom pic-- Is tambi on the chair with the cat or is that the cats tail??


I believe that was his tail, could have been a hat... ¿?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HUDDLLEEEE!
Dozer: Ok Pudds..You go for the left.....So the foodlady will throw to the right. Crikkett, You head the food lady on by running behind her as usual...Iris..Go for the ankles...and well have her down. Ill retrieve the ball.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is Asher with his BFF's...my mom's dogs Oreo and Baby.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

digits mama said:


> HUDDLLEEEE!
> Dozer: Ok Pudds..You go for the left.....So the foodlady will throw to the right. Crikkett, You head the food lady on by running behind her as usual...Iris..Go for the ankles...and well have her down. Ill retrieve the ball.


LOL!!! That is hilarious. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow. Looks like I need to get more dogs! Here's my two...

Around 3-4 months old:










Last summer:


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

BEFORE..









AFTER......


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmm... lets see what I got. 

Most recent of both dogs...this was last weekend.


















This was also last weekend

(last weekend we went camping...with everyone)









^Angel and Chewie, last weekend









^Charlie and Hank, last weekend


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great thread Curb! That is a GORGEOUS group shot from the 4th. 

Harrise - Tambi looks soooo teeny in that first pic!! And it looks like you have mirror image cats at your knees.  

Jenn and Dom - How different Chance and Aslan look! 

V - ROFL! Perfect caption!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

This one's about 2 weeks old:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awwww, Webby's growing up and getting big!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Awwww, Webby's growing up and getting big!


LOL...Web weights 23.7 lbs..he weighed 24 when I brought him home in April...he's not growing at all.

Kim carries her head lower though, and he carries his high and uses his ears to appear larger than he is 

They are still both this size:


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This one is from Val Day when Teddie had hair..

















Back when the house was quiet and peacefull. Buster, DeVante, and Mahalo









My best uploaded picture of Britches and the gang.. I have one of him, Buster, Duncan, and Mahalo..I'll have to find it.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Shaina said:


> LOL...Web weights 23.7 lbs..he weighed 24 when I brought him home in April...he's not growing at all.


Uhhhh, what I mean to say was Awwwww Webby hasn't grown at all. In fact, has he shrunk a half a pound or so?  haha

Teddie, great pics of the crew!


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Amber and Willie way back at the beginning of summer when Willie was 5 months and AMber hadn't gotten a haircut.lol


















Willie's too hard to take pictures of because he's always moving. haha


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Uhhhh, what I mean to say was Awwwww Webby hasn't grown at all. In fact, has he shrunk a half a pound or so?  haha
> 
> Teddie, great pics of the crew!


Oh...I thought you meant like...you were surprised he hasn't grown, lol.

And so I don't go too off topic...another group shot from last weekend, this time with their "cousin" as well:


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's the last time the best buddies were together, Filou is still in Canada with my dad  (it's his dog after all)

And sorryfor the monster eyes.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Theres Puddles internet love...Puddles *hearts* Filou


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very interesting and cute pictures of ALL your dogs.  (;


----------

